# Where do we start? - Emigrating from UK to Canada



## Harrison&Dann (Jun 29, 2010)

My GF and I have been thinking about emigrating to Canada from the UK for several months now. My GF's brother emigrated to Milton Ontario October last year and we have just come back from there Friday just gone. We love the place....

My GF has a degree in Graphic design and I am a Qualified NVQ 3 Joiner Carpenter with an additional ICA Level 2 Distinction in Carpentry.

He paid a company called Emigration Expert to get advice on the different routes into Canada but he was saying he thinks now that he could have probably done it with out it.

I suppose the main question we need answering is who do we need to contact to get the process started??

Thanks in advance

NH


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Harrison&Dann said:


> My GF and I have been thinking about emigrating to Canada from the UK for several months now. My GF's brother emigrated to Milton Ontario October last year and we have just come back from there Friday just gone. We love the place....
> 
> My GF has a degree in Graphic design and I am a Qualified NVQ 3 Joiner Carpenter with an additional ICA Level 2 Distinction in Carpentry.
> 
> ...


Hi NH and welcome to the site,

I believe your GF's brother is correct insofar as doing the application yourself. Unless someone is quasi-illiterate and can't fill in forms it's a really basic process. You will find the application can be downloaded from Visa and immigration applications (from outside Canada)
There's also a great deal of other information on this, the Gov't of Canada's main Immigration website, so a good read will be beneficial to you.
Much Good Luck. It's not easy but then nothing good comes easy.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Paperwork Mountain*

Be prepared for a paperwork mountain - however there are guidelines for each form and to be honest they are pretty easy to fill in. You need to know your places of residence in reverse order (gave us a few headaches as my husband can't remember our current address let alone from years ago!) anyway the CIC web site is full of helpful tips etc. Go there first and read, read, read! 
You will have to find out if your occupation is on the 'list' of trades wanted in Canada and then look into the Province you want to live in for any provincial work programs. It is best to get a job offer before arriving (if possible!) but it can be done with out - just harder. My husband was lucky, after spending a winter/Xmas holiday here - looking at schools, houses, banks (opened a bank account!) and companies that employed his trade - we went back to UK and bought him a 3 month flight ticket. We sent his CV/resume on email to the companies we had investigated & job agencies prior to him leaving. Then he flew out 28th March - interviewed 30th March - got job 1st April. I'm not saying this happens to everyone - we struck lucky as the company we contacted had been trying to find his trade for 2 years!!! 
Good luck.
It's certainly is worth the effort to get here.
MandyB


----------



## Captain Planet (Jun 8, 2010)

*food for thought*



Harrison&Dann said:


> My GF and I have been thinking about emigrating to Canada from the UK for several months now. My GF's brother emigrated to Milton Ontario October last year and we have just come back from there Friday just gone. We love the place....
> 
> My GF has a degree in Graphic design and I am a Qualified NVQ 3 Joiner Carpenter with an additional ICA Level 2 Distinction in Carpentry.
> 
> ...


It's worth noting that there has been a quota introduced for federal skilled visas, this has been cut by 50% to just 20,000 people per year.

Once this has been reached applications for the year will be frozen until the next 12-moth period begins.

Would also add that immigration consultants will give you a firm idea of whether you will attain the visa, if you are applying through the right path and give you certainty that you won't be refused.


cp


----------



## Harrison&Dann (Jun 29, 2010)

Captain Planet said:


> It's worth noting that there has been a quota introduced for federal skilled visas, this has been cut by 50% to just 20,000 people per year.
> 
> Once this has been reached applications for the year will be frozen until the next 12-moth period begins.
> 
> ...


I have heard carpenters and joiners are in High demand in Canada at the moment


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Harrison&Dann said:


> I have heard carpenters and joiners are in High demand in Canada at the moment


if it is on the new list of jobs (see auld yins recent post regards the new list) then you could try the skilled worker route. this relies on previous job experience and points scored depending on education, employment experience and various other factors. if you pass the 67 points needed then go this way.
I managed to fill the forms out ok and didnt bother with help. all the info can be found if you just bother looking (it may save you a lot of money!!).

Just checked new list

7215 Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades

is one of the new occupations on the skilled worker list!!

Be quick tho as the limits on immigration have been slashed...shame they dont do this here!!!


----------



## blackmorefamily (Jul 4, 2010)

*Expo in London 17/19 July*

Hi,

We are thinking of moving to Canada as well for some time and are going to attend an Expo in London on 17/18 July to find out more. Might be worth a visit?

I can't post the url (as new member!?) but google Expo Canada in London. It is at the Novotel in Hammersmith.

My husband and I have two children and need to consider the best places to move to for our jobs and for schools.

We have been doing some research but thought this Expo would be helpful to get the ball rolling. We have both lost our jobs this week (I'm a contractor, my husband employed) so we are thinking of going sooner rather than later!!

The Blackmores




Harrison&Dann said:


> My GF and I have been thinking about emigrating to Canada from the UK for several months now. My GF's brother emigrated to Milton Ontario October last year and we have just come back from there Friday just gone. We love the place....
> 
> My GF has a degree in Graphic design and I am a Qualified NVQ 3 Joiner Carpenter with an additional ICA Level 2 Distinction in Carpentry.
> 
> ...


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

blackmorefamily said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are thinking of moving to Canada as well for some time and are going to attend an Expo in London on 17/18 July to find out more. Might be worth a visit?
> 
> ...


 hi hope its better than the one we went to in leeds. what a waste of £12 each i found it a money making scheme for the company find out more on the net.well good luck we get our visa,s next week only been waiting 3 years!!


----------



## Rahulma (Jun 23, 2010)

I moved to Canada couple of years ago

Do the application yourself. Don't hire anyone to do it. The process is designed in such a way that anyone can do it. Trust me.

If you apply through the Federal System then you will most likely fall under the skilled category. It is a score system approach if you get the points you are in. You can also try through the provincial system, but again, I think it is more of a hassle. If you speak French or just a little you can try through Quebec. (You are not obligated to live in Quebec if you don't want to)

I think it is very important to one understand the process. You will realize the process is fair. If they ask you proof of any education or certificate you have, always ask for guidance and the consulate/embassy will explain to you.

Good luck


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

MandyB said:


> Be prepared for a paperwork mountain - however there are guidelines for each form and to be honest they are pretty easy to fill in. You need to know your places of residence in reverse order (gave us a few headaches as my husband can't remember our current address let alone from years ago!) anyway the CIC web site is full of helpful tips etc. Go there first and read, read, read!
> You will have to find out if your occupation is on the 'list' of trades wanted in Canada and then look into the Province you want to live in for any provincial work programs. It is best to get a job offer before arriving (if possible!) but it can be done with out - just harder. My husband was lucky, after spending a winter/Xmas holiday here - looking at schools, houses, banks (opened a bank account!) and companies that employed his trade - we went back to UK and bought him a 3 month flight ticket. We sent his CV/resume on email to the companies we had investigated & job agencies prior to him leaving. Then he flew out 28th March - interviewed 30th March - got job 1st April. I'm not saying this happens to everyone - we struck lucky as the company we contacted had been trying to find his trade for 2 years!!!
> Good luck.
> It's certainly is worth the effort to get here.
> MandyB


May I ask what your husband does for a living and which province he is working in? It is great to hear such a great success story! Many thanks


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

Harrison&Dann said:


> My GF and I have been thinking about emigrating to Canada from the UK for several months now. My GF's brother emigrated to Milton Ontario October last year and we have just come back from there Friday just gone. We love the place....
> 
> My GF has a degree in Graphic design and I am a Qualified NVQ 3 Joiner Carpenter with an additional ICA Level 2 Distinction in Carpentry.
> 
> ...


Best bet would be for you to apply for the federal skilled worker programme for permanent residency to Canada. I know thats a mouthful to digest. Go to Welcome Page | Page d'accueil for more info. If you were married to your gf then you would both have a good chance to migrate by also taking into account she has her brother there.


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

coyne20 said:


> Best bet would be for you to apply for the federal skilled worker programme for permanent residency to Canada. I know thats a mouthful to digest. Go to Welcome Page | Page d'accueil for more info. If you were married to your gf then you would both have a good chance to migrate by also taking into account she has her brother there.


 if you dont want to get married try putting you cv on the meny job agent.my friend did that and had a phone interveiw within days and had a work permit for two years within 6 weeks.he is a plaster.we are landing in oct after applying for PR in may 07.goodlook


----------

